# Quality litter?



## gsdfamily (9 mo ago)

Good day all!
Sure would appreciate your input and expertise on a litter we are considering.
We are a long term german shepherd family. We value health, temperament and obedience most.
This will be a family pet, but we enjoy walks and work obedience regularly. 
We will do puppy training and advanced obedience, but probably nothing further.
We really appreciate and enjoy an intelligent dog that is eager to learn.
My spouse prefers a more lush coat and we are seriously considering the following litter:



https://clevelandgermanshepherds.com/available-puppies



Here's a link to dad's pedigree:






Mambo vom Bierstadter Hof


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Mambo vom Bierstadter Hof




www.pedigreedatabase.com





Here's a link to mom's pedigree:






Jeska von der Burg Aliso


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Jeska von der Burg Aliso




www.pedigreedatabase.com





Sure would appreciate your thoughts. Thanks!!!


----------



## gsdfamily (9 mo ago)

I should add that we are out of state (from the breeder) and won't be able to "visit" prior to purchase, but will make the trek to pick up our selection. We have not reached out to the breeder (yet) but obviously will talk at length if you folks think this litter is worth pursuing.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

I cannot help on the pedegree, but was wondering why you picked this litter or this breeder?

You stated you have spoken with the breeder yet. I picked a breeder first then worked with her to find an upcoming pairing that would produce a pup that would fit us.


----------



## gsdfamily (9 mo ago)

Well...We're looking for a breeder/puppy, researching as best as we can, and found this litter. To our uneducated eyes, everything looked pretty good. But what do WE know???? That's why I'm asking.....


----------

